# Firefox themes for us wood-aholics



## ripjack13 (Jun 9, 2015)

I use both firefox and chrome but I like ff better because of the customizations I can do with it...
I just happened to enter the term "Wood" in the search box to see what they came up with that might be worthwhile. There's a few that are not bad. Here's the link to the page to check em out. If you have FF installed you just need to hover the cursor over the picture.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search/?q=wood&page=1&cat=themes

Here's one for @Woody
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/wood-plank/


Here's an interesting one with the word "wood"..
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/rustic-old-wood/

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Woody (Jun 9, 2015)

That's cool.


----------

